# Should I trade in my 94 sentra auto for a 90 5sp. 240sx?



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Ok the other day a family friend that owns a used car dealership knows I like nissans and also lets me know when he gets them in so I get first dibs. Well he knows I have been wanting a 240sx for awhile now. He called me about 2 days ago when he just got in a 1990 240sx. I told him that I would trade him my sentra straight up that day. Well he knows that I just put in a new motor cause his mechanic installed it and he knows of the other parts that I have replaced. He told me he would trade me , but he let me know that he would be getting the better end of the deal since my car is pratically brand new. My car is also a money pit, for example, when I plan to buy a new performance part and I just got the money for that part something goes wrong with my car and I have to spend money on that problem. I never get to do what I want to it. These are some things of what I know of each car:
94 Sentra Auto:
PROS:
NEW motor-more then 30k and less then 50k ($1200 for everything including installation)
New brakes ($500)
New tires ($253)
Exhaust($230 and most likely switched to the 240sx)
New alternator 
New battery
CONS:
Needs some body work
no rear speakers and front speakers work but are blown.

90 240sx 5sp:
PROS:
Rebuilt motor 
Falken tires
Ok aftermarket receiver and speakers(not subs)
Interior is in great shape 
AC works and everything else.
CONS:
Poorly installed factory spoiler, there is a whole for the brake light to go throught the trunk lid and very little bit of water gets through.
The Falken tires are holding in there maybe another month or so left on them, maybe a little longer.
Chevy Malibu hubcaps...lol
The body of the car is in about the same condition as my car now but it is probly a tad better than mine.
The car itself has 244k miles on it. (keep in mind it has a rebuilt motor)

So do you guys think I should go for it? or just keep my car?. I really like my car now but its just a hassle to buy a CAI or header. I am afraid the next thing to go is my tranny and that would really hurt me. I love my sentra and it is hard to part with it since my parents have had it since new and it almost has sentimental value to me in a weird way, but there is not much it can do for me but let it eat my money away. I am really confused about this I hope you guys can help me out.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Seems like it comes down to personal preference.

I have a Pulsar, I would like a better car. But I'm not going to give up my car until I need a different car (such as when I have a family) or if it breaks down to the point where I can't afford it.

If you're happy with your car, and you can afford to maintain it, why change? Think of the things you do with the Sentra that you'd have troubles with with a 240SX. You've, in essance, cradled this car and your family has seen it through thick and thin. I've been with my car since last July... I feel emotionaly attached to it in a way, as well. ... bah.

Well, you're going to need more than just my input on this one from the sounds of it.

I say, stick with the Sentra (for now).


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You have very little cons for your current car, that's a good sign. Since you like your car(besides the money pit issue), and it is practically new(parts wise), I also say keep it. I was already selling my '95 sentra auto for a miata, and while I know that I'd be happy with the miata for a while, eventually I'll get bored of it too and want to change that. So, since mine is also practically new(60,000 miles, loads of new parts), I've decided to keep it for a while longer. While it's true that it's no rear-drive car and relatively slow, to make your next car good you're going to have to spend at least the same amount that you've already spent on this one. You might as well keep it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Your Sentra's already a known quantity,and if you're not a good mechanic,I'd stick with the Sentra.If you really like the 240's why not consider getting one with a good body and a bad engine or trans?They're not very expensive and it would be a good chance to learn about cars while you play with it.Try to do things yourself instead of paying $50 an hour for a mechanic.If it's not your sole transportation,you can take your time.It would also be a good chance to build it with a SR20DET/5 spd.This way you have both a daily driver and a toy.You may even be able to get your friend to find you one at an auction for next to nothing.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

B132nr said:


> Ok the other day a family friend that owns a used car dealership knows I like nissans and also lets me know when he gets them in so I get first dibs. Well he knows I have been wanting a 240sx for awhile now. He called me about 2 days ago when he just got in a 1990 240sx. I told him that I would trade him my sentra straight up that day. Well he knows that I just put in a new motor cause his mechanic installed it and he knows of the other parts that I have replaced. He told me he would trade me , but he let me know that he would be getting the better end of the deal since my car is pratically brand new. My car is also a money pit, for example, when I plan to buy a new performance part and I just got the money for that part something goes wrong with my car and I have to spend money on that problem. I never get to do what I want to it. These are some things of what I know of each car:
> 94 Sentra Auto:
> PROS:
> NEW motor-more then 30k and less then 50k ($1200 for everything including installation)
> ...


Ya!Keep it.The SR20DET swap sounds like a better deal.Save some money now that your car will most likely not have any problems. :thumbup:


----------

